# Samsung Kies to connect to the Internet



## Charley (Mar 5, 2011)

Has anyone tried connecting Samsung Kies to connect to the Internet using the Tethering option via data cable ?


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes it works.

But Kies is a horribly buggy software. It is better to use Windows dialup instead.


----------



## Charley (Mar 6, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> Yes it works.
> 
> But Kies is a horribly buggy software. It is better to use Windows dialup instead.



Please tell me how I setup and do it, for Kies and Windows dialup [ I have Dataone Broadband ].


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 6, 2011)

Install phone suite, connect phone and click connect to internet. There should be an option in Kies.


----------



## Charley (Mar 6, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Install phone suite, connect phone and click connect to internet. There should be an option in Kies.



That is the Tethering option in Kies to connect to the Internet. But it gives me a message about OS Error.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 6, 2011)

For Windows dialup:

Open *device manager* -> expand *modems* -> Right-click *Samsung Mobile USB Modem* -> select *properties* -> click *Advanced* -> paste this in the *Extra initialization commands box*



> AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","TATA.DOCOMO.INTERNET"



(Replace TATA.DOCOMO.INTERNET with the *access point of your network* in case it is not Tata Docomo)

Click-*OK* -> Create a dialup connection using *control panel* -> put phone number as **99#* -> leave *username & password blank *& connect. In case this does not work, put your mobile no. in both username & password boxes.


----------



## Charley (Mar 6, 2011)

Attached screenshot  shows  an error message.

Please help.










pauldmps said:


> For Windows dialup:
> 
> Open *device manager* -> expand *modems* -> Right-click *Samsung Mobile USB Modem* -> select *properties* -> click *Advanced* -> paste this in the *Extra initialization commands box*
> 
> ...


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 6, 2011)

Are you using the right access point ? Which network are you on ? Also did you try putting your mobile no. in both username & password fields ?


----------



## Charley (Mar 7, 2011)

1. I've entered this 



> AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","BSNL.DATAONE.INTERNET"



2. I don't understand what you meant by network. If it's the internet connection, then BSNL Dataone Broadband

3. I tried it with *99# first, it didn't work and then entered mobile number in username and password. It shows that error.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 7, 2011)

BSNL Dataone Broadband ? Are you connecting from your mobile phone or via landline ?


----------



## Charley (Mar 7, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> BSNL Dataone Broadband ? Are you connecting from your mobile phone or via landline ?



Yes Dataone Broadband

Connecting from mobile phone via Data Cable[USB].


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 7, 2011)

You are totally confusing me. Internet from mobile is not called Broadband. It is called GPRS (or 3G).

And it seems that your access point is wrong.


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2011)

well, he can name it anything he wants. Only thing which matters is that he has the right device linked to the connection.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 7, 2011)

Use "bsnlnet" (without the quotes)


----------



## Charley (Mar 7, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> You are totally confusing me. Internet from mobile is not called Broadband. It is called GPRS (or 3G).
> 
> And it seems that your access point is wrong.



Oh ok, I am connecting the broadband from Landline. Please tell me what the access point should be ?


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 7, 2011)

ico said:


> well, he can name it anything he wants. Only thing which matters is that he has the right device linked to the connection.



Wouldn't it be weird to call a 30 kBps connection as Broadband ?


----------



## Charley (Mar 7, 2011)

ico said:


> Only thing which matters is that he has the right device linked to the connection.




Ok, please tell me how.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 7, 2011)

Charley said:


> Oh ok, I am connecting the broadband from Landline. Please tell me what the access point should be ?



OMFG!


Then what is the use of discussing about Samsung Kies ? It is meant for mobile phones & GPRS connection. 

And Broadband connection does not require Access point. 

Do you have a Broadband modem with you ?


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2011)

Charley said:


> Ok, please tell me how.


I haven't used my mobile as a modem ever in Windows.

Connect your fone and I hope the phone modem drivers are installed. Go to My Network places. Then create a new connection ---> Connect to Internet ---> Dial-up connection ---> choose the device i.e. the fone modem ---> Telephone number has been mentioned above.

I think this should do it.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 7, 2011)

@ico

Read his earlier posts. Once he says that he is connecting his phone & once he says that he is connecting his landline. What exactly is he doing ATM?


----------



## Charley (Mar 7, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> Do you have a Broadband modem with you ?



Yes, Dataone is connected to the broadband modem


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 7, 2011)

I will request you to clarify what you want to do .


----------



## surajchopda (Dec 30, 2011)

pauldmps said:


> For Windows dialup:
> 
> Open *device manager* -> expand *modems* -> Right-click *Samsung Mobile USB Modem* -> select *properties* -> click *Advanced* -> paste this in the *Extra initialization commands box*
> 
> ...



Hey I am unable to get Samsung USB Modem in my device manager. PLs help me!!!!!


----------



## shush (Feb 5, 2012)

where is the device manager in samsung kies to start on with internet ?


----------



## oedipust (Mar 3, 2012)

Connect your mobile to PC and then enable USB tethering in your mobile.
(go to settings -> wireless and networx -> tethering and portable hotspot  and enable USB tethering)

Now your mobile will work as a LAN modem.  And if you are connected to internet on you mobile then you will automatically be able to use internet on your PC without making any dial-up connection etc.


----------

